# Is shellac nail polish harmful in anyway?



## Piper212 (Jan 22, 2012)

Every time I go get a manicure, the ladies tell me how good Shellac Nail Polish is, and how it lasts 2 to 3 weeks. I always say no, because I am worried that it will weaken (my already frail) nails.
Has anyone tried it? If so, what was your experience? Is it worth it?


----------



## katana (Jan 22, 2012)

If you already have weak or frail nails then you will want to stay away from the shellac polish.

It will wear out your nails further causing them to become dry and brittle.

It is only good if your nails are already in top condition.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 22, 2012)

I would also like to add that even if your nails are in great condition, after having it done about 3 times, you'll notice that your nails aren't as strong as before. I had the shellac done 4 times and I literally had to grown them all out and keep cutting off the part that had been shellaced just to get them back to where they were before.


----------



## MsCliffHazel (Jan 23, 2012)

Shellac nail polish really looks great, it is shiny and last longer but if you have a weak nail, it is not for you. Expert beautician knows what kind of nail polish is suitable for your nails. If you are near in Colorado, Nail Club Spa is can give you a high profile treatment.


----------



## Dinitchka (Jan 24, 2012)

I went and had Shellac done 1x. It was a fairly quick process, okay colours (the tech didn't have anything spectacular) and it DID last quite a long time. I think almost 3 weeks. But the problem I had is that my nails would bend and crack the polish. As others have stated ... It is NOT for weak nails. My nails ARE weak. I went back to pink and white nails. I would defo do Shellac on my toes this Spring.


----------



## jamielach36 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes nail polish is harmful some time &amp; some where. if you have to use local brand nail polish its not good for your nail. but branded nail has no any complaints.

______

Murano Glass

*edited by mod - removed link*


----------



## juliapeter (Mar 21, 2013)

It doesnt harm your nail as much as gels, but if you have brittle nails, and dont get gel nails because of it, I wouldnt risk it. Try eating more jello, and filing your nails every four days (only run the file one way instead of back and forth to avoid splintering). That may help your nails out with their bittleness

Acetone is drying and irritating to the nail and to the skin around the nail and to the skin thatâ€™s exposed, and over time, that can cause thinning of the nails and it can be more easily irritatedâ€


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 21, 2013)

I've never had Shellac, but I've had gel with no problems. I had a full UV gel set, and it actually improved my nails rather than damage them!


----------

